# Fixed: Kio-slaves funktionieren nicht mehr seit kde5 Upgrade

## Erdie

Ich habe eine komisches Phänomen mit den Kio Slaves. Sowohl ftp als auch fish funktionierten größtenteils nicht mehr, Dolphin zeigt nur noch ein leeres Fenster an ohne Inhalt. Bei einem Zielrechner klappt es und ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wo der Unterschied leigt. Es wird auch keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben. Manuelles login via ssh oder ftp funktionert nach wie vor und auch der Inhalt des Zielverzeichnisses ist sichtbar. Unter kde4 hat alles zuverlässig funktioniert.

----------

## Erdie

Mit Dophin 5* funktioniert es jetzt. Wer hätte das gedacht.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mit Dophin 5* funktioniert es jetzt. Wer hätte das gedacht.

 

Ist auch kein wunder. Dolphin "4" kann wohl kaum mit kio slaves V5 umgehen.

----------

## Erdie

Mir war nicht klar, dass dolphin sich mit den kio slaves ver 4 herumgeplagt hat. Da muß man erstmal drauf kommen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Mir war nicht klar, dass dolphin sich mit den kio slaves ver 4 herumgeplagt hat. Da muß man erstmal drauf kommen.

 

Wie kommst du darauf?

Soweit ich dich verstanden hatte, hattest du dolphin:4 installiert und verwendet aber kdebase-kioslaves:5 installiert. Und da ist es kein wunder das probleme macht.

----------

## Erdie

Ahh sorry, ich meine es auch andersherum. Mir war nicht bewußt, dass sich Dolphin 4 mit kioslaves 5 die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Auf die Idee, dass die kioslaves zu KDE Plasma gehören, bin ich nicht gekommen. Ich habe überhaupt nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass das sein könnte.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ahh sorry, ich meine es auch andersherum. Mir war nicht bewußt, dass sich Dolphin 4 mit kioslaves 5 die Zähne ausgebissen hat. Auf die Idee, dass die kioslaves zu KDE Plasma gehören, bin ich nicht gekommen. Ich habe überhaupt nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass das sein könnte.

 

Nope kioslaves gehören nicht zu plasma. Plasma ist nur die Desktop Umgebung.

kioslaves V5 verwenen kde framework libs und nicht kdelibs:4. Und diese sind als Qt5/Kf5 plugins installiert.

kioslaves V4 sind als KDE4 plugins installiert und dolphin:4 kann nur mit kde4 plugins umgehen und nicht mit plugins für Qt5/KF5.

----------

